# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  a dream about blood letting, and blood drinking.

## darkspell

Ok. so i have tried, to no avail to get some help with this dream. i at at a loss as to what it means, or even what it symbolizes. so please, if you have some imput, it would be much appreaciated. thank you. 


this dream was strange, it made me think, and wonder. but i really enjoyed it. and i am writing about it, because it is by far the most interesting dream i have ever had. 

the first part of the dream is a blur. that much i know. i recall being in a large industrial space, with gray floors, glass and stone walls. all over the space are blood letters, walls with spikes, pads on the floor with spikes, and "toys" to place on the body. tubes everywhere, and i am sorry to say but it had a rivet head feel about it. 

i was with a group of people, people who in the dream were friends. it had been decided that a party was going to be thrown at the space. people were coming, and i was to be a blood letter. the women had stripped me of my street clothes and set me into a vynal suit that went from head to toe. the suit was full of tubes that ran from my legs to the cheeks of my face. on my forearms gauntlets of inset spikes were places to create puncture wounds in 40 different places in my forearms. the puncture wounds were created and tubes that ran from the gauntlets to a chamber in the center of my stomach. i was then standing on a pad of spikes that also created punture wounds. as to bleed my feet. 
this pad was to create places on my feet and ankles to bleed out, along with the boots that i was wearing, which where were covered on the inside with tiny points as to create more wounds on my legs and my feet. on the boots were more tubes that ran to chambers on the side of my upper thighs. next was the tubes that were placed on my cheeks, and my neck right at my jugluar vein. those tubes ran from the cheeks of my face, and my neck to chambers on my upper arm. 

i was being drained. all the blood in my body was being draining into these chambers. these 5 chambers all had tubes that hung lose from my body. one single tube per arm, and leg. the chamber in the center had 2 tubes. at the end of the tubes were spouts, that could get turned on and off. i was almost ready for the party. i wasnt the only one at the party to be wearing a blood letting suit. to be having this deprived action happening. but i was really enjoying it. my hair was slicked back, and was purple. my face was painted white, with a black strip of make up that ran across my eyes and the bridge of my nose. on my lips a strip of red color that ran vertical. 

from there the back of the suit was opened, i dont know how it was done. i was placed on a table made of tools to create puncture holes, and wounds to bleed some of my blood into 4 tubes. these 4 tubes the group around me carried around with them. 

heres the kicker. the tubes these people carried, and the tubes that extented out of the chambers were for drinking my blood. 
it was time to go to the party, and show off what i had done to myself. it was a personal choice to come up to me and drink my blood from the tubes. i was walking around slowly because the bleed letting devices attached to my body hurt, and everytime i walked it drew more blood. i was a walking blood machine. there were people there i knew, and people there i didnt know. but most people couldnt believe it was me. i didnt want to change out of the blood letting suit, and i constantly wondered when i was going to run out of blood. time passed so quickly. but yet when i was told the time it was 6:36 in the morning. and it was time to remove the devices from my body. but first there was one person that i knew wanted to drink from the chambers. i walked slowly, and deliberatly. he was sitting on a couch drinking from another persons chamber, and i offered, and he took the offer. its almost over i promise. 
it was erotic, and sexy. it was powerful, and meaning full. but i dont get it. why did this dream come to me now? after everything that has happened? what does it mean, and when did i get so imaginitive? 
after that man drank my blood from the chambers one last time, it was time to walk back down to the space were it all started. as i am walking. the dream isnt ending. but all of a sudden i wake up, with a start. i was dead DEAD asleep, and woke up pulling my upper body up with a jolt. and that was the end of the dream. i sat there thinking for a moment. dumb founded as to the dream. i know we all dream, 100's of dreams a night, but at the most you only retain the memory of one or two, three tops. and for me i never remember my dreams. never. for this dream to be so vivid, and life like. it is the most vivid and life like dream i have ever had. it is the first time i have woken up from a dream, and felt as if the gauntlets were still in my arms. i woke up with that pain. in my arms and in my legs. i had to feel my face and body to be certain that i wasnt covered in tubes. i woke up with a jolt, raising my upper body off the bed, like someone was pulling me up by the sholders. i have never thought so much about a dream, or remembered so much of the dream. 
so there you have it. my crazy vivid dream.. what do you think?

----------


## darkspell

i forgot to put a little about me in that post. my apologies. age is nothing, compaired to life experience but if you must know i am 22, and currently reside in la. my life has been like swimming in quicksand. it looks perfect, and good on the surface, and then you step in and you start to sink. i was a gutter punk for most of my teens, up to the age of 21. i am now fairly active in the goth scene. though its for soical reasons, not because i regard myself as a gothic person. i am simply someone who has a great appreaciation of that lifestyle, as i have for any other lifestyle i have had the honor of being a part of. i would say that i find pleasure in pain, and enjoy getting a tattoo, or piercing. i also am fairly active in the BDSM lifestyle. having a Master at the moment, and constantly changing in that lifestyle as well. my current living situation is not perfect, but better then any situation i have previously found myself in. school is a lost cause at the moment, though soon i hope to find the courage to dive into learning on that scale again. i am a singer, and a writer, and i also enjoy designing and making clothing. i have a good group of friends, here in la and in san francisco. 2 brothers, whom i dont get along with, and loving yet careless parents. currently i have lost my car, and my right to drive, and will be going to therapy sessions twice a week starting tuesday. now i am sure you didnt want to know all that. but hey what i can lose right?

----------


## Cypher Note

> Ok. so i have tried, to no avail to get some help with this dream. i at at a loss as to what it means, or even what it symbolizes. so please, if you have some imput, it would be much appreaciated. thank you. 
> 
> 
> this dream was strange, it made me think, and wonder. but i really enjoyed it. and i am writing about it, because it is by far the most interesting dream i have ever had. 
> 
> the first part of the dream is a blur. that much i know. i recall being in a large industrial space, with gray floors, glass and stone walls. all over the space are blood letters, walls with spikes, pads on the floor with spikes, and "toys" to place on the body. tubes everywhere, and i am sorry to say but it had a rivet head feel about it. 
> 
> i was with a group of people, people who in the dream were friends. it had been decided that a party was going to be thrown at the space. people were coming, and i was to be a blood letter. the women had stripped me of my street clothes and set me into a vynal suit that went from head to toe. the suit was full of tubes that ran from my legs to the cheeks of my face. on my forearms gauntlets of inset spikes were places to create puncture wounds in 40 different places in my forearms. the puncture wounds were created and tubes that ran from the gauntlets to a chamber in the center of my stomach. i was then standing on a pad of spikes that also created punture wounds. as to bleed my feet. 
> this pad was to create places on my feet and ankles to bleed out, along with the boots that i was wearing, which where were covered on the inside with tiny points as to create more wounds on my legs and my feet. on the boots were more tubes that ran to chambers on the side of my upper thighs. next was the tubes that were placed on my cheeks, and my neck right at my jugluar vein. those tubes ran from the cheeks of my face, and my neck to chambers on my upper arm. 
> ...





Judging from this dream, what i am seeing could be 1 of 3 things: masochistic desires being manifested, some bizzare form of stress relief through pain, or a manifestation of your stress. I will continue to analyze this dream.

Cypher Note has spoken.

----------

